# How to know if you're under feeding your fish?



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd bet you're fine as long as the bottom guys get in on the food. Better to underfeed than to overfeed. In fact, I skip all feedings one day a week to help keep the tank clean.

sox


----------



## somethingsmellsfishy (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah i agree with sockfish. But if you see some of them getting a little aggressive suddenly it might be that there hungry. With your fish this seems unlikely but just keep an eye on it


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Twice a day is heavy feeding, once daily all they can eat in a 3 to 5 minute period adding a little at a time, I use flake, slow sinking granules, algea wafer, and a frozen multi pak every other feeding. A lot of people will skip a day or even two in a weeks period and let the fish clean the tank for food, if I lived in the woods behind my house I can bet I wouldn't eat everyday if I had to find it out there. It's just in their nature to make a mad dash and try to get all they can.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I feed my White Clouds about three times a week.
The Giant Danios maybe once a week.

Not great habit, but the fish look healthy, colored, and active.

I suspect most people overfeed.


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

Feed rather less then too much. It depends on the fish species and its age. Under natural conitions, food supply is uneven and periods of prolonged starvation are common and they are normal. Adult fish endure it easily. Sometimes I left for two weeks vacation trip, leaving my tank unattended. I deemed the light a little, just enough to keep plants alive, and left. Nothing bad ever happened. When I was back, fish ate well and plants resumed growing. Some fish is breeding better after a period of food withdrowal. I am not sure about flakes, but live food works the best. You need less feeding, if you feed live dafnia, cyclops, bloodworms, etc. My fish species are tiger barbs and several tetras.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree on the light feeding - I feed every other day and have cories, variety of rasbora's and a LF albino pleco. when I go out of town for less then 4 days no food if gone for more then 5 days pet sitter feeds them once every 4 days. Seems to work just fine and I rotate a variety of food and occasional zucchini (once a week or so).

My Rasbora's swarm the front of the tank every time they see my looming shadow in hopes it will bring them food. But all that being said, if they look happy and the tank is balanced, clean substrate etc then your probably handling it just right for your fishies.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I only feed my fish once a day what they can eat in 10-15 seconds.


----------

